# Print Washing



## ksmattfish (Nov 20, 2003)

I've been thinking about and trying to find info on print washing.  It's amazingly hard to get straight info/answers on this subject.  

I've always used a "white tub washer"; it spins the prints (up to 11x14) around, water comes in the top and drains out the bottom.  For my 16x20 prints I've been using a hastily made tray and hose contraption.  I follow the paper manufacturers recommendations as far as time goes, and leave the water running the entire time.  I use a hypo clear bath with FB paper.  I haven't seen any problems with my prints (11x14 and smaller, I just started doing 16x20) yet.  The oldest are about 6 years, and show no problems that I can see.

First off, I guess I should be testing my prints.  I know that there is some sort of chem that tests if the prints are clear of fixer, but I don't know what it's called, and so I can't find it on supply websites.  Does anyone know what this is called or a brand name?

I would like to conserve as much water as possible.  I have read that removing fixer from the prints is more about leeching and soaking than moving water.  Anyone have any info/experience/opinions on this?

The name "David Vestal" keeps popping up as an expert on this topic, but I can't seem to find his website.  It's just people talking about what he said.  I'd like to get it from the horse's mouth.  Any one have any info on this guy?

I want to build a better print washer for my 16x20 prints (unless it turns out that soaking is sufficient).  Anybody made or seen plans for a big DIY printwasher?


----------

